# Compression plug for Full Carbon Premium Fork?



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Picking up a 2010 caad9-1 fameset... question is, doesn't come with the starnut or compression plug. I've read a little bit that even with the full carbon fork, cannondale uses a start nut? strange, but anyways, what does cannondale use for the forks? thanks.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

If it the fork has a carbon steer tube it should have a compression plug. Why not just pull the screw/bolt from the top of the fork and find out.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Buying the frame NOS, and it doesn't come with one... so I'm asking to see what people have in theirs. Likely will just go to the dealer, but wanted to hear what people use as I've seen differing reports on my searches, some saying there is a star nut, others saying use a compression plug... just wanted to get some info so I can but the right thing... 

Thanks.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a CAAD 9-4 and the full carbon fork has a compression plug.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought the same frameset last year. The fork has a full carbon steer tube. The package full of the Cannondale parts had a compression plug. I would never stick a starnut in a carbon steer tube.
Fairwheel Bikes has some sweet compression plugs. 
http://fairwheelbikes.com/


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

if you want to test how tough your carbon steerer is, use starnut,but my caad9 fork looks fragile so Im using compression..


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't believe that my CAAD9 frame set came with anything but the frame, fork, seat post collar and the bolts for the bottle cages. I purchased a Cane Creek IS3i headset and an FSA compression plug.

Personally, I like the Cannondale compression plug.  The top cap serves as reinforcement for the inner wall of the steerer tube. If you still want to use a starnut, you probably should go the Alpha Q route and bond an aluminum insert to the steerer tube, which would allow the safe use of a starnut.

Some of the older Cannondale all carbon steerer tubes did use starnuts. I do not know if they are safe to use with the CAAD9/10 or Super Six forks.

chl


----------

